# My New Labels



## Mharris335 (Apr 16, 2007)

I like them, but the wife loved them. The wine taste pretty good but has a yeast smell to it.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 16, 2007)

They look great MH!


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 17, 2007)

Mark,
Your labels look great....love the colors!!! Can you post one so we can see the details? 


Ramona


----------



## daveb50 (Apr 17, 2007)

Great labels, I'm sure the wine will be too, with a little aging.
Dave


----------



## kutya (Apr 17, 2007)

great labels.... lots of color...


----------



## Trigham (Apr 20, 2007)

Would love to know what program u made them in and how does one decide how large the labels should be? Maybve a dumb question but I had to ask!


----------



## Wade E (Apr 20, 2007)

I use an avery template which is a free download off worldlabel.com.
You pick the size you want. I use the 4" x 3.33" which is 6 per sheet.


----------



## Trigham (Apr 20, 2007)

Thank you wade, I was wondering what size would be best for my 750 ml bottles. I also was wondering do u use a second label on the back of the bottle?


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 20, 2007)

Trigham,


The PrintShop that I use gives you a range of Avery label sizes and shows you how they will look on the page. I found that my favorite is the #5168,,,about 3x5. I love making labels,so the bigger the better for me but I find that they just don't fit to well on the Burgandy bottles. The next size which I think is what Wade is talking about is #5164. I like it too but use the other one more.


I may come up with one that uses 2 sizes of labels now that I have a laser printer and can print and adjust. What you see on the computer sometimesdoesn't translate as well on paper so I've had to adjust the colors at times to compensate. I ususally start working on the label as soon as my order is on it's way from George.


Here is a picture of some of my favorite labels that I framed and is hanging in the kitchen, aka....the winery!! Reflection off the glass, not as clear as it looks in real life.










I haven't really used any other program but Printshop but find that it has lots of graphics....any questions we are here to help you as much as we can.............Ramona


Oh, I don't use a second label but I like to include the description of the wine on the front of the label.*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Trigham (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks you so much. yoru collection looks wonderful and I envy you. I am just starting out and will upload my labels when i get to work tomorrow for all to see and judge. I do have a kinda wierd question though maybe u can answer. I am making concorde wine from grapes off my own vine, do i call it concorde red or is there a way to determine if its a merlot, cabernet. or shiraz or is this something they just add to red wines??


----------



## Wade E (Apr 20, 2007)

I would say table wine.


----------



## Trigham (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks you wade, but how does one determine what is a merlot or a cabernet or whatever, what determines how they choose the name?


----------



## Wade E (Apr 20, 2007)

All copied from web pages.

Table grapes.</span> These are
consumed as fresh fruit. 'Thompson seedless' is a major cultivar of table
grape. Other seedless cultivars include ‘Flame Seedless' and ‘Ruby
Seedless' (both red), and ‘Perlette'; seeded cultivars in the USA include
‘Emperor', ‘Ribier', and ‘Calmeria'. 



Raisin grapes. </span>'Thompson seedless' is the major cultivar
worldwide, and makes up 90% of raisin production in the USA.




Sweet juice grapes.</span>
Traditionally, this classification was primarily dominated by
'Concord', the major American bunch grape. In addition to juice, jelly,
jam, preserves, and some wine is produced from sweet juice
grapes. 





Wine grapes. </span>Some wine is
produced from all grape species (and many other fruits), but the bulk
of commercial production is dominated by V. vinifera</span> cultivars. Several
French-American hybrids also produce good quality wine. 

<table style="text-align: left; width: 80%;" border="1" cellpadding="2" cellspacing="2">
<t><tr><td style="vertical-align: top;">







Muscadine (left), Concord (center), and Vinifera grapes (right)

</td>
<td style="vertical-align: top;">



</td>
<td style="vertical-align: top;">



</td></tr></t>
</table>
Here is a link to check out some grape info

<h3>_Vitis vinifera_ </span></h3>


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 20, 2007)

*Wade, *

*Great Pictures......I grew up with the Concords. those slimey fruits and bitter seeds that we would spit out and chewed on the sour skins....Had many a mason jar (the big mason jar)in the fridge full of the purple stuff....and a treat that was unsurpassed!!!! I always had a purple mustache !!!! It was a staple in our house.....no pop or soda for us!! the drink of choice was "Grape Juice" to have with our popcorn on Friday nights!!*

*Ramona**Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 20, 2007)

Many of the grape names have become great wines in their own right !!!!! *Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Trigham (Apr 20, 2007)

Great info thanks and that site has a ton of it as well..I now see that merlot and the names come from the type of grape they use. i think i like my name as i made it. Ill show u guys my label tomorrow when i get to work where i have made it !!


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 20, 2007)

Looking forward to your label Trigham !!!


Ramona


BTW where are you from in Canada?*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 21, 2007)

Ramona...Love your framed labels....a few looked familiar.....Your probably ready for another frame of them....Keep them coming.


----------



## Trigham (Apr 23, 2007)

Ramona, Thank you and later today ill upload my labels if i can figure it out, I am from Charlottetwon, Prince Edward Island. have u ever been?&gt;


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 23, 2007)

Trigham,


No, I've never been to your part of Canada but spent every summer vacation growing up at a lake in Ontario, near Sharbot Lake and Perth. 
Good luck with your labels..............Ramona


----------



## Trigham (Apr 23, 2007)

Ramona, as promised a copy of my very first label I did a small one for the back and of course the front . Its not written or printed yet so Im open to suggestions. I took things from other labels I liked and kind of put them together. The pics are from my own vine I took last fall. Im anxious to hear what u and anyone else thinks.
Thanks


----------



## NorthernWinos (Apr 23, 2007)

Very nice labels....the vines and grapes looke great too...keep the photos coming...very impressive.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 23, 2007)

Are these 2 labels the same height when printed as you might want the
front to be the same or bigger if it is a clear enough wine that you
can see the other side. I like the labels. I might change the top of
the back label to say David Jabbour

Grower and Vintner. Just my 2 cents. Great job Trigham!


----------



## rgecaprock (Apr 23, 2007)

Trigham,
Your labels are awsome!!! Especially when you and show your own grapes. I like both the back and front label but maybe you can incorporate some of the back into the front. Don't use a back label. You have enough interesting color that you can merge into the main label. I really like your "J" signature n the circle. The black outline makes it stand out. Slide some of that color and text over onto the main picture or use the grapes for your focal point for your lable. The Main Bunch lookes really nice for the focal point.


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Trigham (Apr 23, 2007)

wade said:


> Are these 2 labels the same height when printed as you might want the front to be the same or bigger if it is a clear enough wine that you can see the other side. I like the labels. I might change the top of the back label to say David Jabbour
> Grower and Vintner. Just my 2 cents. Great job Trigham!




Thanks Wade I appreciate your comments! The top label is about 1.5 iches wide and 3 inches tall. The front is about 3.5 x 4.5. i used the front as a picture to tease peoples pallette, and the back for an info card with a blow up of one bunch of grapes from the front.


----------



## Trigham (Apr 23, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> Trigham,
> Your labels are awsome!!! Especially when you and show your own grapes. I like both the back and front label but maybe you can incorporate some of the back into the front. Don't use a back label. You have enough interesting color that you can merge into the main label. I really like your "J" signature n the circle. The black outline makes it stand out. Slide some of that color and text over onto the main picture or use the grapes for your focal point for your lable. The Main Bunch lookes really nice for the focal point.
> 
> 
> Ramona




The back label is much smaller than the front label.(See above reply for sizing )I am using 2 labels on the bottle and I tested it on a silk 28 lb paper that was glossy when finished . I heard that some people use a spray polyeurothane, do u use one and if so does it wet the paper too much or will it dry as it would on wood and not smear the ink?I have an elmers spray adhesive that my wife uses for her scrapbooking that im going to use to adhere it to the bottles.


----------



## Trigham (Apr 23, 2007)

Northern Winos said:


> Very nice labels....the vines and grapes looke great too...keep the photos coming...very impressive.




Thanks from a fellow canuck!! i apreciate your comments!!


----------

